# Ph high and soft water



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

My tap water is soft and the Ph is high. KH 1 and Ph 8. Just read that soft water (low mineral) is usually low in pH. Does this mean the water is alkaline.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A pH of 8 is on the alkaline side. A couple of things to mention - make sure you let the water sit and degas and equilibrate for 24 hours before measuring the pH. If you measure straight out of the tap, it will give you a false reading. Secondly, make sure your pH indicator/probe is properly calibrated so you can be sure of your readings.

And yes, softer waters tend to be on the acidic side rather than the alkaline (basic) side.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Dawn,

I have the same issue. My water is around 2dkh and it is around 8ph when it comes out of the tap. One day later is at 7.0ph.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

In my first tank, 10 gallon, the reading were Ph 9 and gh 0. It scared me and I posted a thread about it 11/07. I tested with Fresh Lab test kit.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Why is your pH high if your water is soft?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If the water has sodium bicarbonate, the pH can be high, but GH, which is a measure of the concentration of calcium and magnesium, can be zero. My tap water is like that. The KH (alkalinity) is 11 and the GH is 0.


----------

